# Garlic and herb eggplant-rec.



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2006)

_This is easy and tastes wonderful especially with grilled chicken..I use the Japanese eggplants the skinny long ones..The big oval ones are just to thick for me.._
_4-Tab.evoo_
_8-small eggplants all about the same size_
_2-cloves finely chopped garlic_
_2-Tab. chopped fresh basil_
_salt_
_fresh cracked black pepper_

_Put rack in center of oven and preheat to 400f. Then oil a baking pan. trim the ends off the eggplant and cut in half the long way. Cut several slits in the cut surface and place cut side up on your pan. Mix together evoo,garlic,basil,salt and pepper. Spread over the cut surface, easing some of the garlic and basil into the slits. Bake 25-30 min or til tender. Good served hot or room temp. Most of the time when I take out of the oven I give them a sprinkle of fresh grated parmesan.._

_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------



## callie (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi, kadesma!  Thanks for the recipe!!  I'm gonna try it myself and send the recipe to my daughter.  She grows eggplant and basil - she'll love it!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2006)

callie said:
			
		

> Hi, kadesma! Thanks for the recipe!! I'm gonna try it myself and send the recipe to my daughter. She grows eggplant and basil - she'll love it!!


Great Callie,
Hope you both like it. It's so easy it's shameful 

kadesma


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 14, 2006)

*Peel Them?*

Japanese eggplants, do they have to be peeled?  They are about the size of zucchini aren't they?  I never have eaten them.  Are they similar to regular eggplants?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Japanese eggplants, do they have to be peeled? They are about the size of zucchini aren't they? I never have eaten them. Are they similar to regular eggplants?


ITK,
Japanese eggplants taste just like regular eggplant, they are just long and skinny..Bigger than zucchini, unless it's one that is left to get huge I'd say maybe 8-12 inches long and as big around as a use to be fifty cent piece. I prefer them for this recipe as the reg. large oval ones are to thick and meaty.

kadesma
Sorry Itk, no for this recipe I don't peel them.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't peel them.

This sounds great.  Paul planted some reg egg plants in the garden.  I'll pick some before they get tooo big a tough.

Thanks!


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree with you Kadesma, for the most part I tend to prefer thinner eggplants too, or small ones like the little white guys that you can sometimes find in Italian markets (they actually do resemble eggs, so hence their name).  I'm with you 100% on the parm, I would give them a generous sprinkling


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whoa, today must be a melanzane/aubergine/eggplant day... (whatever you call them they are equally good!! )  Together with the Imam Biyaldi from Ishbel, this one is also a keeper!!  I can never have enough of recipes for one of my favourite summer vegetables!!

And yes I am in the agreement that I prefer smaller versions, their flavours tend to be more intense than those "blimpies"...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I don't peel them.
> 
> This sounds great. Paul planted some reg egg plants in the garden. I'll pick some before they get tooo big a tough.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I agree with you Kadesma, for the most part I tend to prefer thinner eggplants too, or small ones like the little white guys that you can sometimes find in Italian markets (they actually do resemble eggs, so hence their name). I'm with you 100% on the parm, I would give them a generous sprinkling


I love the small diameter eggplants. I slice them thin and make oven chips with them, just bake with evoo,salt and pepper..let em get a little crisp and they are delicious. Parm is good on the chips too 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Whoa, today must be a melanzane/aubergine/eggplant day... (whatever you call them they are equally good!! ) Together with the Imam Biyaldi from Ishbel, this one is also a keeper!! I can never have enough of recipes for one of my favourite summer vegetables!!
> 
> And yes I am in the agreement that I prefer smaller versions, their flavours tend to be more intense than those "blimpies"...


I'll use the bigger ones when I just bread and fry them, but the litle guys are so much easier to do things with..Plus they don't seem to have as many seeds as the big ones.Now to go check out that recipe Ishbel posted, I bet it's a wonderful one.

kadesma


----------



## mish (Jun 15, 2006)

I adore eggplant in any shape or form. Thank you for this quick recipe. Like the idea of serving it as a side with grilled chicken. You've given me some 'food for thought.' How about some broiled/baked stuffed tomatoes with mozzarella, herbs and a sprinkle of breadcrumbs to go with?

Here's a quick meal I was looking at (except it's served with zukes), that reminded me of your chicken and eggplant meal suggestion. (I would skip the potato chips. )

http://www.finedinings.com/chicken_breasts_baked.htm

Thanks again, kads.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> I adore eggplant in any shape or form. Thank you for this quick recipe. Like the idea of serving it as a side with grilled chicken. You've given me some 'food for thought.' How about some broiled/baked stuffed tomatoes with mozzarella, herbs and a sprinkle of breadcrumbs to go with?
> 
> Here's a quick meal I was looking at (except it's served with zukes), that reminded me of your chicken and eggplant meal suggestion. (I would skip the potato chips. )
> 
> ...


Hi Mish  Glad you like therecipe idea. I think the stuffed tomatoes would go well with this. In fact, I'll give it a try either sat or sun.
I looked at the zucchini recipe and I'm going to try it, it looks great. I've never thought to dice them or to add dill, I bet they are outstanding. Thanks Mish, you steered me in the right direction again 

kadesma


----------



## mish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you, kads. I wouldn't have thought of putting together chicken and eggplant. (Duh.) Yum. Sometimes my brain freezes when I have a good main/side dish & what to put it together with to make it a winning dish/meal. Anyone have that problem? Kinda like looking through the closet & finding a great outfit to put together, lol. So... you've given me inspiration  

Liked the little tic-tac-toe asparagus board  with the chicken on top, and the yam souffle. One of the great things about this board is not only the recipes, but the input/feedback that makes me wanna get those pots a rattlin' I'm going to try the zuke and dill, as well. Thanks again, kads.


----------



## QSis (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh, great recipe, kadesma!  I grow Ichiban eggplants in containers, so I have plenty every summer.  Always looking for different ideas for them.  And for my basil, too!

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Oh, great recipe, kadesma! I grow Ichiban eggplants in containers, so I have plenty every summer. Always looking for different ideas for them. And for my basil, too!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lee


You're welcome Qsis,
Glad I could give you an idea. Sounds as if you like to garden too. I love working in my garden it's so rewarding. What else do you have planted? We have tomatoes, watermelon, eggplant, 1 lone zucchini, cucumbers(armenian), basil,thyme,rosemary, Stockton red onions just pulled, peppers, red bells and Italian long green..Fruit trees as well, 3 peach, 2 apple, one a cross between white peach and nectarine, apricot, nectarine, grapes, and tangarine as well as a meyer lemon.Wanted to do some corn, but just didn't get it done..Have some nice butter lettuce on the patio that is ready.That was it for us this year..
kadesma


----------



## Sueanne (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a bush that grows the smaller variety of eggplants. Always have plenty to pick. 
Coat a corningware dish with olive oil, then add sliced eggplant. Sprinkle some seasoned bread crumbs over the slices. Slice some tomato on top with a little olive oil over it. 
Spread some parmesan cheese over it. 
Cook about ten minutes covered in the microwave. The cover produces steam moistening the eggplant. Let stand for a few minutes. This is fast to prepare and even tastes good cold the next day.
_______
Sueanne


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2006)

_This sounds lovely Sueanne, will give it a try, I just picked some eggplant and tomatoes _

_kadesma_


----------

